# The Last In Coming For 2009....Show Yours!



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

better to learn a little restraint and hope this will be the last for the year




































Share your last incoming too!









Now i need to downsize with parting of a Doxa and a scubapro


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice watch, kpaxsg, a real beauty.

this should be the last for me this year, due out in December a LE auto version of the C2,


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

youre getting the last one in early November... wow... talk to me again on New Years Eve! :lookaround:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

kpaxsg said:


> better to learn a little restraint and hope this will be the last for the year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very striking looking piece! It really stands out. You must be very pleased! :thumbup:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> youre getting the last one in early November... wow... talk to me again on New Years Eve! :lookaround:


Quite - this thread is waaaaayyyyyy premature.


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

damn, now i am entertaining the thoughts of a Vintage Tudor Sub with the snow flake hands.... *aaaahhhhhhh*









any one with one?


----------



## esm (Nov 5, 2009)

i have def. bought the last watch for 2009 in early Nov too. :aikido:

cant wait till 2010 :to_become_senile:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Ideally this will be my last incoming of the year, however there's a couple on my watching list that I might succumb to...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

kpaxsg said:


> better to learn a little restraint and hope this will be the last for the year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a cracking Caribbean...very jealous


----------



## Matt B (Nov 10, 2009)

some lovely watches on this thread

Matt


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Youzzzer that orange one is hot, reminds me of the Seiko diver I had as a kid!!

I'm into my G-Shocks at the moment, picking up some 2nd hand ones up for bashing about on the trails. I love 2nd hand G-Shocks especially the old ones possibly better than new ones!

Nothing extravegant just the regular classic DW-6900. It's something like 6 years old NOS with a new battery though and I'm looking forward to wearing a massive chunk of plasitc on my wrist (for a change) again haha! I'm going to dye the whole watch black military style maybe (i.e. writing). Black is maybe my fav colour and it doesn't shout which I like!

Coulple of others incoming as well but I may not keep them. Gotta have the DW-6900 once in your life :lookaround:










Possibly not the last one though!









Enjoy the new ones guys!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

This is definitely my last in 2009....










Now all I have to do is go 7 weeks until 2010 :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> This is definitely my last in 2009....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice Rich - is it new? How many Pannies have you got now? - four? Have you got a group shot together?

Cheers, Stuart


----------



## esm (Nov 5, 2009)

Clum said:


> Ideally this will be my last incoming of the year, however there's a couple on my watching list that I might succumb to...


 :kewlpics:

awesome!!! i have the exact same model but in different colour combo (i think).

it was my first "real" watch since 1993/4. it is so small compare to my other watches, but it is so comfortable :thumbup:

do you have any info on this watch?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > This is definitely my last in 2009....
> ...


Here you go, Stu


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Whats the white faced one called Rich?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

minkle said:


> Whats the white faced one called Rich?


Hi Mike

It's a PAM114, a "base" Panerai


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Pantastic.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope this to be the last of 2009, then again it will only be my second of 2009...(if it gets here before 2010, takin' ages...)


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

My last for 2009 was my Sinn U1, then my last was an Omega that didn't gel, so that was traded for what I swear was my last; a Breitling Colt, and then I got weak when I saw a Seiko on the Sales Corner.

I wonder how many more 'last watch of 2009' I'll have before the end of the year.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

I think I said to myself that I was not gonna buy more watches this year last month when something came in, however I traded that immediately for another watch :derisive: And last week I sold a watch and decided with the buyer of that to togheter order two Deep Blue Watches. My choice:










(picture loaned from the site)

This have to be my last watch for the year, it just has to be :wallbash:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

This Tutima is definitely my last one for 2009 (unless a certain minty Speedy becomes available............ :to_become_senile: )










:hypocrite:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

No more watches for me in 2009 :hypocrite: - That even made me laugh! - Who am I kidding? - Plenty of time for several more before the year is over  ... Paul


----------



## Daddelvirks (Nov 2, 2009)

A Sinn U1 White, but they are still not sure when it will be ready!

Cheers,

Daddel.


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Jocke said:


> I think I said to myself that I was not gonna buy more watches this year last month when something came in, however I traded that immediately for another watch :derisive: And last week I sold a watch and decided with the buyer of that to togheter order two Deep Blue Watches. My choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LUME! B)

would love to know if it's as strong as it appears on the website... can you post a mini-review and some pics when you get it?? - that would be appreciated


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Jack83 said:


> Jocke said:
> 
> 
> > I think I said to myself that I was not gonna buy more watches this year last month when something came in, however I traded that immediately for another watch :derisive: And last week I sold a watch and decided with the buyer of that to togheter order two Deep Blue Watches. My choice:
> ...


Sure no problemo, hopefully it here before the weekend but doubt Fedex about that







Will write some impression and hopefully get some decent pics of it aswell...


----------



## Seamus (Jul 23, 2007)

Now that is a beautiful O&W diver, love the domed crystal :notworthy:

Me I'm hoping to bag a Seiko Marinemaster MM300 this year.

Thomas


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

my last arrival came in september


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Doubtful that it'll be the last for '09, but I'm anxiously awaiting delivery of an all-original 6138-3003 from January of 1978...



















(seller's pics)

...currently en route to Florida from Michigan. :yes:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Doubtful that it'll be the last for '09, but I'm anxiously awaiting delivery of an all-original 6138-3003 from January of 1978...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent. Good man


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still working on something, I need it as this year has been baron :sadwalk:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

im awaiting a man to get back to me about summit


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Doubtful that it'll be the last for '09, but I'm anxiously awaiting delivery of an all-original 6138-3003 from January of 1978...
> ...


Thanks again for the blessing, father.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Toshi said:


> It's a PAM114, a "base" Panerai


Cheers Rich, really like that one


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im aiming to have something by the end of the year, might get something for xmas too.. :naughty:


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Had this about 6 weeks, and i wear it all the time (i know i shouldnt wear it when i am working!!) but i really like it.


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just been having a close look at the watches in this thread!! There are some very very nice watches indeed. Had i been able to post in the sales i would have gone for that Lacroix from a couple of days ago (50 post rule!!)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Probably this one for me, RLT 29 traded with Julian. A true gentleman to deal with. Thanks very much Julian, pleasure dealing with you.

Q&d phone pic. I'll try and take some decent pics at the weekend.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Not one but two 

The first is the Poljot Avaitor (the one on the left)










and the other is a Vostok Amphibia - but the 710 only knows about one of them - OK? :naughty:


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Probably this one for me, RLT 29 traded with Julian. A true gentleman to deal with. Thanks very much Julian, pleasure dealing with you.
> 
> Q&d phone pic. I'll try and take some decent pics at the weekend.


amazing looking watch are these still available?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

niko said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Probably this one for me, RLT 29 traded with Julian. A true gentleman to deal with. Thanks very much Julian, pleasure dealing with you.
> ...


No longer available from RLT, but they do pop up on the Sales/trade forums every now and again.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Wow! Have to say that 1950 does look good, but so does that Sub too. Is that it for Panni? A vintage perhaps?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Had a call from the 710 to say my 6306 from Australia has landed ( well, she didnt say 6306 of course, she said: ''Another bloody parcel from Jon has turned up, what have you bought now? I never get anything nice in the post''

But Im in Liverpool until tomorrow


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just ordered myself a little something in PVD Black & Orange :tongue2: . Now I've just got to break the news to the 710 :fear:


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Will be my last incoming for a long while now. But still happy days!


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

My last incoming and current wear, but there is always 2010 to look forward to


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually I'd forgot that I have received something recently, in fact it was only Wednesday when I got my latest... all courtesy off the man that likes to spend his time working leather 










Thanks Rich :notworthy:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Actually I'd forgot that I have received something recently, in fact it was only Wednesday when I got my latest... all courtesy off the man that likes to spend his time working leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look up to his usual standard Phil! - I'd send it back and ask for a refund! :derisive:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I already know mine,

a Sinn 756 which will arrive on the 29th December. It is being handcarried and the deal was done at the beginning of October, the suspense is killing me :cry2:

On the other hand it's a great thing to look forward to 

Andy


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

A little package containing this arrived today. Due to an order mix up the T28 bracelet arrived well before!

It's true what I've read, photos don't do it justice, has a bloomin' lovley blue dial, very pleased!


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

This should be my last of 2009 too, but it is only November - who can see what the future holds?



andyft21 said:


>


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stuart Davies said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I'd forgot that I have received something recently, in fact it was only Wednesday when I got my latest... all courtesy off the man that likes to spend his time working leather
> ...


Honestly the pictures don't do it justice.... it's a lot better in the flesh, even has a brushed finish to all the metal work :yes:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Actually I'd forgot that I have received something recently, in fact it was only Wednesday when I got my latest... all courtesy off the man that likes to spend his time working leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I think the least you could have done is share the story behind this


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

3 last ones for 2009.

I hope these are the last anyway.

All 3 are 18Ct and were just in the wrong place at the wrong time and caused a extreme wrong balance to the







bank account.

Simon


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

My incomings are a definate omega chronostop, an RLT 38 and possibly if funds allow an RLT39


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> well I think the least you could have done is share the story behind this


He ain't talking, Rich. So let's hear it. :gossip:


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Hoping to find an RLT22 before the end of the year and, if so, that will be it.

Unless of course someone also has an RLT4 available... 

Cheers,

BB


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > well I think the least you could have done is share the story behind this
> ...


I am, but just haven't had chance to repond yet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven`t a clue what my last watch purchase of 2009 will be :dntknw:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this is on its way


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> Just ordered myself a little something in PVD Black & Orange :tongue2: . Now I've just got to break the news to the 710 :fear:


did you get brys?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> this is on its way


Wow an omatic isbar B)


----------



## Freezer10_4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Toshi said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Doubtful that it'll be the last for '09, but I'm anxiously awaiting delivery of an all-original 6138-3003 from January of 1978...
> ...


Thank you for sharing pix very nice


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > this is on its way
> ...


yes....its quite a catch


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered myself a little something in PVD Black & Orange :tongue2: . Now I've just got to break the news to the 710 :fear:
> ...


Nope 










:tongue2:


----------



## matts (Apr 17, 2009)

haven't got to my last incoming yet i hope...

not sure what it's going to be though, aqua terra or speedy seem the candidates at the moment


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Bought my last one for this year last Sunday.

>

>

>

>

>

>

and only six since then.


----------



## Alvaro (Feb 9, 2009)

Could be this one, but not sure


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Probably my last for the year....

Love it....


----------



## esm (Nov 5, 2009)

last one for 2009....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This Seiko 5 I purchased in April was supposed to be the last.










Like an idiot, I was looking on FleeBay and saw something I had no idea I was looking for. The price was too good to pass up, so... 1973 Omega Seamaster Chronograph, cal.1040, gold plated with original bracelet.



















Later,

William


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

The omega cronostop was going to be my last but tomorrow I am paying for an RLT41 an RLT15 and an RLT38.. It's madness this watch collecting


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

perhaps i should just change the title to my last 3 incoming for the year! Here's 2 more!!



















by the way, anyone else can propose a matching SS bracelet for this










Cheers!


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Got a BRAND NEW Damasko DC67 on it's way to me from the factory & with other expenses, that really has GOT TO BE the LAST one this year.


----------



## wozza (Dec 1, 2009)

That CW with the blue battons is stunning! May have to add that to my wishlist


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

My last one (honest 'guv....  ) is a Seiko Orange Monster on SS.

This will then allow for the modding of the BM and the purchase of a Toshi strap to match said mods.....


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

what is a 'CW'?


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

kpaxsg said:


> what is a 'CW'?


Christopher Ward.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

DMP said:


> This Tutima is definitely my last one for 2009 (unless a certain minty Speedy becomes available............ :to_become_senile: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What can I say? A certain Speedy did become available and so it has become my last for 2009...promise, Mum, honestly :smartass:


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> moosejam said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.precisiontime.co.uk/images/raymond_weil/sport/8500-ST-05207_front.JPG
> ...


oops yeah didn't think that one through - shame you can't edit your posts


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Clum said:


> Ideally this will be my last incoming of the year, however there's a couple on my watching list that I might succumb to...


Was meant to be my last, however I've ended up taking delivery of this trio


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Clum said:


> Was meant to be my last, however I've ended up taking delivery of this trio


O.K. I'll ask. I love the PRS516 chronos :good: but why 2 ?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

This


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

mutley said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> > Was meant to be my last, however I've ended up taking delivery of this trio
> ...


They were less than Â£400 for the pair (one is perfect, the other was meant to just have a non-functioning chronograph (but when it arrived today I discovered it didn't work at all... and was damaged )


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Clum said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Clum said:
> ...


Still a bargain :thumbsup:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

mutley said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


Only problem is, upon further inspection I've noticed the damaged one (the one I'm not going to keep) uses a much deeper red on all the markings  Makes the other seem pink in comparison!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Clum said:


> Only problem is, upon further inspection I've noticed the damaged one (the one I'm not going to keep) uses a much deeper red on all the markings  Makes the other seem pink in comparison!


 h34r: If it's going back could you swap the dials 

Should definitely be red


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

hehe, that's what I was thinking, I'd try and swap the case too as it's a less scratched than mine  Time factor is the only problem though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This will probably be my last of 2009, postie dropped it off this morning from Silverhawk, thanks Paul :thumbsup:

* Citizen AT1160-53E*



















A superb watch but there was one problem, I happened to mention to Caroline that it was a Christmas present to myself whereapon she asked to have a look at it then how it fitted in the box. The next thing I knew it had vanished with Caroline denying any knowledge of even seeing a watch & mentioning something about it only being 9 days to Christmas 

No doubt it is now residing in some festive red & green paper <_< with a gold bow on it :disgust:

:sadwalk::crybaby:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> how it fitted in the box. The next thing I knew it had vanished with Caroline denying any knowledge of even seeing a watch & mentioning something about it only being 9 days to Christmas
> 
> No doubt it is now residing in some festive red & green paper <_< with a gold bow on it :disgust:
> 
> :sadwalk::crybaby:


:lol: :lol:

I had one taken away from me too..:crybaby:

Have had three in the last three weeks or so, thought that was it but something else should hopefully arrive soon..


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's my last for 2009 (honest) - I've had a few PRS watches over the last few years but they always turned out to be a couple of millimeters too small which hacked me off as the look & build quality was always top notch - Anyhoo this PRS3 IS that crucial few mm bigger & the colour is fantastic (just need to warm to the 'different' bezel layout (?)

Not much light about but here are a few q&d pics ... Paul


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

well, i didn't expect another before the end of the year. but couldn't resist this IWC Ocean 2000. i've had it for a week now and just adore it :grin:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

This should be with me tomorrow 

Picture courtesy off Guy(Pinkwindmill)


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I have got rid of all my pieces except for my beater and was going to start collecting again in the New Year. Then I remembered somebody had this rare beastie (only 20 made) and I now have 2 watches as it arrived today. :thumbsup:

Doxa 750T Divingstar COSC and I'm a happy bunny. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

PaulBoy said:


> Here's my last for 2009 (honest) - I've had a few PRS watches over the last few years but they always turned out to be a couple of millimeters too small which hacked me off as the look & build quality was always top notch - Anyhoo this PRS3 IS that crucial few mm bigger & the colour is fantastic (just need to warm to the 'different' bezel layout (?)
> 
> Not much light about but here are a few q&d pics ... Paul


That's such a lovely blue :yes:


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

One sneaked up on me this weekend. On Friday, had no intention of buying a watch. Was reminded of this on Saturday. Ordered it last night, should be here tomorrow, fingers crossed...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> I have got rid of all my pieces except for my beater and was going to start collecting again in the New Year. Then I remembered somebody had this rare beastie (only 20 made) and I now have 2 watches as it arrived today. :thumbsup:
> 
> Doxa 750T Divingstar COSC and I'm a happy bunny. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Alasdair


:crybaby:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > I have got rid of all my pieces except for my beater and was going to start collecting again in the New Year. Then I remembered somebody had this rare beastie (only 20 made) and I now have 2 watches as it arrived today. :thumbsup:
> ...


Really sorry I took it away from you Rich....... oh and here's another photo for you to remember it by.   Only kidding and thanks for sending it so quick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


I still have some photos to remember it by - but I've just realised the other two are gone, too 










seriously though, I hope you enjoy it. :yes:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Bugger bugger bugger there might be an rlt42 here before the 31st


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

This is it!










Stowa Airman


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

kpaxsg said:


> better to learn a little restraint and hope this will be the last for the year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the best examples I have seen, a real beauty!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Milgauss LV .... now I NEED to take a buying break!


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Right, I'm pretty sure it's now safe to say the DC67 I got recently will be my last of the year.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It may be the Lemania well actually a vintage strap that arrived today, but then again we will see in a day and a half perhaps. Now off to get ready for the big eve out


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

A Cartier Ferrari Formula chronograph - the most common two-tone black and gold red-faced version:










.... and powered by Seiko 7A38 (naturally):










Hopefully, it will arrive just in time for Christmas ! :wub:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

tyrannes said:


> 3 last ones for 2009.
> 
> I hope these are the last anyway.
> 
> ...


Cor!!! Simon those are all gorgeous :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:

My last incoming will (i think) be this...




























Have a merry Chrimbo and happy new year one and all!!!!!!

john :goof: :goof: :goof:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Ordered these for me and the boy...










:jump:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> Ordered these for me and the boy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh, awesome bright colours!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I didn't think that I would be getting many before the end of the year, but I sold a few off and I have bought these 3:

Parnis (just to see if a Panny style suits me):










Heuer 1000M Diver










Rolex Oysterdate Precision (which should be here tomorrow! Pics borrowed from previous owner, hope that's ok?)



















I think that's it, although there is still 10 days to go :lol:

Mark


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

If it arrives in time it will be this...

Heuer Jacky Ickx, a real 'marmite' watch!

Just depends if FedEx are prompt or not over the holidays!


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Just arrived today - my first RLT










(and judging by the quality of finish... certainly not my last!)


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Last of the big spenders!:lol:

Cool watch though :yes:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

RLT 42 and an omega constelation if they arrive in time if not they are the first of 2010


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

this be my last incoming of the year, some stunning watches on this thread,


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Just had this arrive in the morning mail. And it's the last one for 2009.
























Not too bad a year for me this year, the above makes four, the others being AP Royal Oak Chrono, OP Luminor Marina & IWC Ingenieur


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

JoT said:


> Milgauss LV .... now I NEED to take a buying break!


Jo send that one back look at the seconds hand its all bent :shocking:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Managed to squeeze a last one in


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Me too...awaiting delivery of this...

(seller's pics)



















...with Bulova Accutron leather strap. The buckle is signed Bulova and the strap has the Accutron logo on the inside. B)

But, don't ask me to sell it...if I decide it's not for me, there's an eager buyer already lined up. 

:rltb:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered these for me and the boy...
> ...


The boy and I wore 'em most of the weekend. Damn strange feeling going out in public with a Lego watch strapped on, but with the boy beside me, it was way cool. :yes:

Full lume dial and lumed hands too...and you can take apart the bracelet and swap colors. :clap:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

donty think it will get here for 2009 maybe first 2010


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Arrived today.. from Zephod..

How's that for a 2009 gatecrash?? 



















Very pleased with it. In immaculate condition too.

Cheers Zeph.


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Well this arrived on Christmas eve, much better looking in the flesh, I will try and get some decent photos in the next few days.










My last for the year. I hope to have a bit of a slow down next year.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sonyman said:


> donty think it will get here for 2009 maybe first 2010


thats class phil....i really like that dude


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Christmas present to myself 



















Apologies for the terrible pics, haven't had a chance to do proper ones.


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

Toshi said:


> This is definitely my last in 2009....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rich, can you enlighten us with the Pam, perhaps it may be my last incoming for 2010!!


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> I hope this to be the last of 2009, then again it will only be my second of 2009...(if it gets here before 2010, takin' ages...)


Now this is NICE... What is it called?, model number? I want one

cheers

Dave


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Awaiting delivery of 2 RLT's from Roy and a 1960's NOS, right eyeful, on it's way from Spain and just arrived in the UK. 

NÃºmero de envÃ­o: RR168314478ES Fechas Estados 23/11/2010 Admitido 24/11/2010 En trÃ¡nsito 24/11/2010 En trÃ¡nsito 26/11/2010 Salida de la Oficina Internacional de origen


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Awaiting delivery of 2 RLT's from Roy and a 1960's NOS, right eyeful, on it's way from Spain and just arrived in the UK.
> 
> NÃºmero de envÃ­o: RR168314478ES Fechas Estados 23/11/2010 Admitido 24/11/2010 En trÃ¡nsito 24/11/2010 En trÃ¡nsito 26/11/2010 Salida de la Oficina Internacional de origen
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

really must learn to pay more attention.

for the record though its this one










erm ....unless someone wants to sell me a mondaine railway watch at a good price.


----------

